# Philosophy of Science resources



## nwink (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of some good mp3s/books/resources from a Reformed perspective on the philosophy behind modern science? I want to understand more of the philosophy of modern science as often intellectual atheists use the word "science" as a club to attempt to destroy arguments or things of religion...without even defining the assumptions/presuppositions they're using behind the word "science" (basically, evidentialism/anti-supernaturalism). 

And, on the flip-side, I want to understand science from a Christian perspective (with proper presuppositions)...being that we learn science so we can better understand the works of our Creator. So I'm not interested in creation VS evolution, moreso the philosophy that undergirds science and what that looks like for the Christian.


----------



## Tim (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out this series from Dr. Jerry Crick at the OPC congregation in Birmingham, AL.

link


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 3, 2011)

Free e-book: Redeeming Science by Vern Poythress.


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 3, 2011)

Michael Butler gave a series of lectures about the philosophy of science and I have listened to several of them. Here is the link: http://www.cmfnow.com/thephilosophyofscience.aspx


----------



## Fly Caster (Jun 3, 2011)

Might be helpful- The Mythology of Science


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 6, 2011)

Nathan,
Check out this book...
Trinity Foundation Online Store - Philosophy of Science and Belief in God, The
Jim


----------

